# Burrell Engined Boats



## dickjburton (Nov 17, 2008)

My Gt Grandfather William Burrell and grandfather Edgar manufactured steam engines in Gt YARMOUTH mainly for the trawlers/drifters that where built locally with some exceptions. I am trying to create a list of as many of these boats as possible if anybody can add to the list below I would be most gratefull.
The buisness was founded in 1884 making capstans for the fishing boats
and I belief the engine in the Fame which he brought was No 1. she also
had a Burrell steam capstem and a E & G boiler.The last steam engine built
was possibly around 1939.

1.	Fame YH854 8 HP Compound 1905 (Built as LT754 1898 Sailing)
2.	Pearl LT461 20HP Compound 1906.
3. Provider YH999/LT42/R19 25HP compound 1907
4. Annie Smith INS422 25HP Compound 1907
5.	Embelm INS433 25HP Compound 1907
6.	Kipper YH385/LT1111 30HP Compound 1908
7.	Spey Bay BCK5 ?HP Compound 1908
8.	Girl Winfred YH997/YH10 25HP Compound 1912
9.	George Albert (formally GAW) 42HP Compound 1916
10.	Girl Gladys LT1174 40HP Compound 1917
11.	Dorothy engine No 60 Wenns Saw Mill YH 300 ihp Triple 1923
12.	Lord Collingwood LT183/LT34 300ihp Triple 1930
13.	Lord Rodney LT390 300ihp Triple 1928
14.	Lord St Vincent LT79 300ihp Triple 1929
15.	Lord Suffolk LT44 300ihp Triple 1929
16.	Lord Keith LT181 300ihp Triple 1930
17.	Kindred Star LT177 300ihp Triple 1930
18.	Tritonia LT188 300ihp Triple 1930


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Just wondering if your ancestors were related to the the Northumberland Burrell (George) from whom were descended the very successful line of Burrells who started off with small smacks and schooners for transiting the Forth and Clyde Canal and developed into a properous ocean-going steamship owning company, headed by Sir William Burrell (1861 - 1958)

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## dickjburton (Nov 17, 2008)

*Burrells*

Hi Angus
No my Gt Grandfather William Burrell (1855-1930) was born in South Lynn
North Norfolk he came from a long line of farmers in the Flitcham area.
He decided that farming wasnt for him and was apprenticed to F.Savage
steam engine builders in Kings Lynn. It is said in the family that he was offered a partnership in this concern but had a falling out. Moving to
Gt Yarmouth to establish his own buisness in 1884.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

DickJBurton :

Sorry for delay in acknowledging and thanks for your response. Sounds like a man who knew what he wanted ... and got there.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

Dick,
Was your Great Grandfather in anyway related to Burrells of Thetford, Traction Engine Makers?
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## dickjburton (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Slick
We can trace our Burrell family line back to John Burrell C1713-1789 who lived and farmed in Flitcham Norfolk. The Burrells of Thetford business was founded by a Joseph Burrell in 1770 starting as a agricultural engineer and general smith in Thetford. It wasnt untill 1848 they produced there first S.C.portable
steam engine for farm use, they where a very large firm producing over 4000
steam engines of various types untill there demise in 1930.
Burrells of Gt Yarmouth only produced marine steam engines starting with
steam capstems then compound and triple expansion types my guess is they
produced 120-150 engines maximum. The firm closed in 1994 and all sources
of first hand imfomation have now gone. Hence my request.
Regards
R.Burton


----------

